# some of my snakes



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

well I own and breed royal (ball) pythons and boa's, I will show the boa's in this thread and make a new one for the royals 

first of, a holdback from last years breeding from a hypo gee line to a orange pastel
















sunset breeder male





DH sunset breeder female





DH sunfire male





DH sunfire female





Longicauda female





Longicauda male


----------



## thefridge71 (Oct 25, 2011)

The orange pastel is amazing.


----------



## craig.a.c (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice.

Keep the pics coming...


----------



## edstar (Oct 25, 2011)

craig.a.c said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Keep the pics coming...



indeed! there awesome


----------



## Trench (Oct 25, 2011)

I drooled a bucket full
you lucky *#%@* 
the Longicauda is my fav 

"drools some more"


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

thefridge71 said:


> The orange pastel is amazing.



tnx I am very proud of her ;-)

@the others also thanks


----------



## Sutto82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting colours, cool.


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 26, 2011)

thank you


----------

